# Author Name ändern



## Rudolf (4. Jan 2011)

In Eclipse gibt es zwar

windows -> Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Editor -> Templates:
@author ${user} 

Und man kann den Namen mit 

-Duser.name=Rudolf

in eclipse,ini ändern. 

Aber der Eintrag -Duser.name stand vorhin nicht drin. Woher bezieht Eclipse mit ${user} den Namen und wie kann man ihn über diesen Weg ändern?


----------



## XHelp (4. Jan 2011)

Benutzerkonto deines Betriebsystems?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Jan 2011)

Eclipse nimmt den Namen mit dem du in deinem OS angemeldet bist.


----------



## Kar (4. Jan 2011)

${user} ist der Name des (Windows) Benutzerkontos, denke ich.

Edit: Zu spät


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (4. Jan 2011)

Du brauchst auch nicht in der eclipse.ini rumfummeln. sondern geh auf Edit/Bearbeiten, nimm einfach ${user} weg und schreib iwas anderes hin.


----------



## Rudolf (4. Jan 2011)

Mich hat nur der Hintergrund interessiert. aber Ok jetzt weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## darekkay (4. Jan 2011)

Den Namen kann man auch direkt in der Eclipse-Verknüpfung angeben:

```
"C:\Program Files\EclipseRCP\eclipse.exe" -vmargs -Duser.name="Vorname Name"
```


----------



## Rudolf (4. Jan 2011)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Den Namen kann man auch direkt in der Eclipse-Verknüpfung angeben:
> 
> ```
> "C:\Program Files\EclipseRCP\eclipse.exe" -vmargs -Duser.name="Vorname Name"
> ```



Danke aber das ist ja das Ding mit der Ini.


----------



## darekkay (4. Jan 2011)

Rudolf hat gesagt.:


> Danke aber das ist ja das Ding mit der Ini.



Ich meine nicht die ini-Datei, sondern wirklich die Verknüpfung (.lnk unter Windows), mit der du das Programm startest ^^


----------



## Rudolf (5. Jan 2011)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine nicht die ini-Datei, sondern wirklich die Verknüpfung (.lnk unter Windows), mit der du das Programm startest ^^



Hab ich schon verstanden, danke. Das Programm nimmt die Parameter aus der INI also spielts für mich keine Rolle.


----------

